# Tanks fit for 50W.



## GlacieredPyro (19/10/15)

Hey Yall,

So looking to get another tank for my subox.
I was looking at the uwell crown and smok stfv4.

With the TFv4 I can only use the RBA's because the subox can't fire below .3
And for the crown the rba is an extra.

It sucks being limited but mods are seriously expensive.
Only the istick 100w looks good.

Any recommendations for tanks on this mod?
Or wait till i can get a mod also?


----------



## LFC (19/10/15)

Bang for buck the iJust2 tank is awesome.

With the 0.3 ohm coils this thing chucks. Tried it on my subox and its awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/10/15)

Howzit @GlacieredPyro 

Both tanks you mentioned are indeed good, however they were designed to utilize more power. (Can someone confirm?)
I know that the TFV4 can go up to +-140watts quite happily and handles it very well!
I am only noting this as you can run both and they will be nice...but on your mod they won't properly shine as they need some more "UMPH!" 

My trusty old eLeaf Lemo v1 is a wonder @ 0.5 Ohms and the v2 could possibly fit your wants/needs well. (well...both v1 & v2)
Otherwise a good bet is definitely the goblin mini or possibly the Atlantis even. (should sit very comfortably with your setup?)

However: This is just my 2c 
But I wish you luck in finding the right fit 

P.S. Feel free to PM me if you want to try or take the Lemo off my hands - 100% dripper man now and NOT going back!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (19/10/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Howzit @GlacieredPyro
> 
> Both tanks you mentioned are indeed good, however they were designed to utilize more power. (Can someone confirm?)
> I know that the TFV4 can go up to +-140watts quite happily and handles it very well!
> ...



Thanks man, might take you up on that. Hows the Lemo compare to the stock subtank?


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/10/15)

Billow V2,perfect fit for that mod.

Most of my customers upgrade to the Billow V2 when they have the subox.

Excellent RTA

Dual coil setup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coco (19/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> So looking to get another tank for my subox.
> I was looking at the uwell crown and smok stfv4.



The bad news - a lot of the "newer" tanks like the Uwell Crown, Smok TFV4 & Sense Herakles require higher wattage mods. The reality using them on lower wattages just doesn't "do the trick". Well, you can make it work, but it is not the same. Just a couple of months ago I gave the iStick 30W's to the girlfriend and got some 40W's - my thinking was I will never need more. Well, I was wrong. Very wrong...

The worse news - once you get one of these tanks (I prefer the flavourful Crown or slightly more flavourful Herakles), you won't be able to go back. Ever. Trust me, the Subtank Mini is good, but in this company it is like they are not even playing the same game. It is like Japan taking on South Africa in rugby, it looks like they do the same thing, however it is obvious that the opposition is just a different class. Erm, wait, that example turned out to be very wrong... Anyway, you get what I mean.

The iStick 100W is well-priced, does not do TC, but is is a decent mod. (Also look at the Cloupor GT, simmilar size, also 2x18650's, also does TC - only 80W though) My only gripe with these is the size. Same with SnowWolf, Smok, etc. I prefer smaller mods. 

The iJust2 tank is decent and will fire on your mod - in my experience it has more flavour than the Subtank mini (it really is, no muted inhales), but with my chain-vaping I also get more dry hits. And these suck. (I think the Melo2 will address those, but cannot comment yet - my chosen vendor is only getting them tomorrow/Wednesday, so I have no grounds for my conjecture.)

Well, I had the same issues - I spent on more powerful mods  Since I also use TC a lot, I can actually use some of my smaller mods on some of these tanks... and I get the benefits...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (19/10/15)

Coco said:


> The bad news - a lot of the "newer" tanks like the Uwell Crown, Smok TFV4 & Sense Herakles require higher wattage mods. The reality using them on lower wattages just doesn't "do the trick". Well, you can make it work, but it is not the same. Just a couple of months ago I gave the iStick 30W's to the girlfriend and got some 40W's - my thinking was I will never need more. Well, I was wrong. Very wrong...
> 
> The worse news - once you get one of these tanks (I prefer the flavourful Crown or slightly more flavourful Herakles), you won't be able to go back. Ever. Trust me, the Subtank Mini is good, but in this company it is like they are not even playing the same game. It is like Japan taking on South Africa in rugby, it looks like they do the same thing, however it is obvious that the opposition is just a different class. Erm, wait, that example turned out to be very wrong... Anyway, you get what I mean.
> 
> ...



Damn. Thats unfortunate.

Looking the way things stand its likely a good idea to upgrade my mod and tank and flog the subox kit.

Otherwise the billow v2 and lemo look good. Tough call


----------



## Coco (19/10/15)

Just swapped to the 0.5 ohm coil in my Crown & running it at 30W. Flavour is still miles better than the Subtank. It is top-fill. It will work. Trust me - if not satisfied, I'll buy it off you for original price and buy you a catch-up beer in addition.  The 0.25 won't, but the 0.5 SS coil is no slouch...

TheVapery has them, SAVapeGear has an incoming shipment.

EDIT: PS: Did a quick check, 40W on the 0.5 Crown coil seem like my personal sweetspot, 50W is a bit hot for my liking. Tastes differ, I normally run TC on these so take what I'm saying with a grain of salt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/10/15)

I don't agree.The crown tank is very weak on 30w with the 0.5 ohm coil.

@Coco 

Once your coil has settled and fully primed,compare the 30w with say 50w and 55w and then you will see,that tank need 40W upwards.

Is it the first time you use the 0.5ohm coil?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/10/15)

Goliath V2, you can use the RBA or buy pre-made coils, seriously good vape, and its happy place is between 35 and 40W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (19/10/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> I don't agree.The crown tank is very weak on 30w with the 0.5 ohm coil.



Yeap. I did mention "take with a grain of salt" and that "I do TC mostly" - first time with the coil, it is exactly one tank old. So it is new.

Great advice, glad we don't differ on the "it is a completely different game" though


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/10/15)

It takes about a tank and a halve of juice to break in.After that you will never go back to another tank.

I have never experienced anything like this.

The flavor and vapor of the crown is just insane.Once you start running that tank with the dual SS 0.5 Ohm coil at 50 watts.

That is why I didn't bother bringing in the temp control coils.The 0.5ohm coil is just more than,more than,more than enough. lol

I have actually started packing away all my drippers.

The only bad thing now is,that it is spoiling all my other tanks for me.

Then you should try the Phillip Rocke Signature Series on 55w on that tank........

Something out of this world......


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/10/15)

I actually ordered myself a Sigelei 150 TC mod to pair up with the 0.25 coil.

That coil only start performing at 80watts.

But I will only have my Sigelei around the end of this week.When my new stock arrives.

I think then I am set for battery capacity and Mod power.

I don't think I will need anything else for a long time.


----------



## Coco (19/10/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> That is why I didn't bother bringing in the temp control coils.The 0.5ohm coil is just more than,more than,more than enough. lol
> 
> I have actually started packing away all my drippers.
> 
> The only bad thing now is,that it is spoiling all my other tanks for me.



I use my Crown & Herakles each for 50% of the day, one for daytime, one for nighttime - they swap order almost daily. Since I got the first of the duo, I have not touched my drippers. I have banned all my other tanks to a dark drawer. It is now 4 weeks with nothing else but these 2, a new record for me as Mr. Shiny-stuff-is-the-best. (With regards to flavour, clouds, etc - nothing much to choose between the 2, however the Crown is much more friendly with the top-fill & air-flow adjustment visibility.)

As for TC, well, I actually like TC, think I was one of the reasons the Ni Crown coils in are not available atm, I think I made a good dent in the available stock... If I can only find SS coils (I would prefer 0.5), I would still use the Crown no doubt. I just prefer the other less-loved Ni variety. (On these tanks the flavour is just as good as the normal variety, I can use them on smaller TC mods, I have a better frame of reference for comparison, etc.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B (19/10/15)

I have the Subox and bought the following tanks: Uwell Crown, Billow V2 and Goblin Mini... Then I bought an IPV D2.

In my opinion, the Crown works best at about 55w and above... Not worth using it on the Subox bit is awesome on the D2 and the Ni200 coils is definitely the best. The Billow V2 works great on the Subox but eventually you are going to want to push up the power a bit more. My favorite on the Subox would probably be the Goblin Mini, it has great flavour and great clouds with dual coils at 0.8ohms and firing at 30w.

I don't even use the Subtank anymore after using these other tanks.

Eagerly waiting for a DNA200 to come around when I can afford it, then will definitely be pushing these tanks all the way

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anwar (22/11/15)

Andre_B said:


> I have the Subox and bought the following tanks: Uwell Crown, Billow V2 and Goblin Mini... Then I bought an IPV D2.
> 
> In my opinion, the Crown works best at about 55w and above... Not worth using it on the Subox bit is awesome on the D2 and the Ni200 coils is definitely the best. The Billow V2 works great on the Subox but eventually you are going to want to push up the power a bit more. My favorite on the Subox would probably be the Goblin Mini, it has great flavour and great clouds with dual coils at 0.8ohms and firing at 30w.
> 
> ...


Big vape cloud for goblin mini my favourite RBA @ the moment 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

